# Trolling Higgins for Lake Trout?



## Riverkeeper (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd like to hit Higgins Lake when I make it up back to my parents place this year for lake trout. I used to love figuring this stuff out on my own when I lived in the area, but time is now a precious commodity since I live out of state. I was wondering if anyone here knows how to troll the lake and could help me expedite the learning curve. I know there are trollers up there that clean up every time they go out, usually limiting out in 1-2 hours on nice size fish. Any tips on depths, lures, locations, presentation would be appreciated. Feel free to PM me if you don't want it plastered on the web.

Thanks.


----------



## fishallday44 (Mar 4, 2009)

I too would love some tips for higgins...


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

I've already sent a IM to riverkeeper on suggestions and info, but I think this thread will gget more of a response in the Lakes section not, Northwest Rivers and Streams!!


----------

